

From iPhone to Android - justinl
http://carpeaqua.com/2010/05/26/from-iphone-to-android/

======
ZeroGravitas
He's not kidding when he says he's sweating the little things:

"Why is the browser called Browser rather than Chrome?"

That's not an _annoyance_ , it's barely an observation.

